# Sony Vaio Laptop HDMI not displaying to TV



## sridhar125 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I have a Sony Vaio VGN-Z540 laptop that originally came with Vista and I upgraded to Windows 7 professional. Now when I try to hook up laptop to TV via HDMI cable it does not recognize the external device. I tried FN+F7 and it does not detect TV. I do not see any HDMI drivers under device manager. On Sony's driver download section also, I do not see any HDMI drivers. I did see some "Function software" under Sony Applicatons section, but that link is broken on their website and Sony customer support wants me to pay $99 before they will even speak to me !!! 

Does anyone know what the problem could be ? Is there a thing as an HDMI driver ? I was able to hook up a cheopo gateway laptop with HDMI to my TV with no issues.

thanks
Sri


----------



## sridhar125 (Apr 6, 2013)

FYI - I believe this is the driver I need, but I cannot find it anywhere:

Sony eSupport - VGN-Z540 - Drivers & Software


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The HDMI drivers are part of the video driver package. If you are not using video drivers supplied by Sony, that is likely the reason it's not working properly. The only recommended place to get drivers for a laptop are from the laptop manufacturer. This is because drivers from the chipset maker often don't work, or work properly. If Sony doesn't support that OS, then you are stuck trying to find a working driver by trial and error (and then maybe finding one that works). 

Upgrading the OS on a laptop is often more hassle than it's worth.


----------

